# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Notifica ricorso all'Agenzia Entrate

## fabrizio

Volevo una conferma, devo procedere alla notifica di un ricorso  in CTP all'Ufficio dell'agenzia delle entrate (consegna diretta all'ufficio):
- va presentato in bollo ogni 100 righe + ulteriore marca da bollo da 14,62 sulla procura al professionista, giusto?
- non &#232; necessario consegnare anche i documenti allegati citati nel ricorso (praticamente sono indicati ma non vengono allegati), questi vanno consegnati in commissione per la costituzione in giudizio nei 30 giorni successivi unitamente a ricevuta di notifica ricorso e copia (senza bollo) dello stesso con attestazione di conformit&#224; all'originale, &#232; corretto? 
Grazie!
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> - va presentato in bollo ogni 100 righe + ulteriore marca da bollo da 14,62 sulla procura al professionista, giusto?

  No. Io ho sempre messo una marca ogni 4 facciate.....     

> - non è necessario consegnare anche i documenti allegati citati nel ricorso (praticamente sono indicati ma non vengono allegati), questi vanno consegnati in commissione per la costituzione in giudizio nei 30 giorni successivi unitamente a ricevuta di notifica ricorso e copia (senza bollo) dello stesso con attestazione di conformità all'originale, è corretto?

  Esatto. In calce aggiungi che i bolli sono stati assolti sulla copia consegnata all'Ufficio.

----------


## fabrizio

Grazie!
Buona giornata!

----------


## fafo77

> No. Io ho sempre messo una marca ogni 4 facciate.....    
> Esatto. In calce aggiungi che i bolli sono stati assolti sulla copia consegnata all'Ufficio.

  
Chiedo scusa se sono ripetitivo ma io faccio sempre confusione. 
In un caso tipo questo il comportamento che dovrei tenere è il seguente:
1) deposito il ricorso all'Agenzia delle Entrate, entro 60 giorni dalla notifica, l'originale del ricorso (senza allegati) con una marca da 14,62 ogni 4 facciate (la storia delle 100 righe nessuno più la controlla) più una per la delega; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
2) entro 30 giorni dal deposito mi costituisco in giudizio depositando copia del ricorso in CTP con una marca da bollo (credo) e (forse) con nota di deposito (magari già inserendo la storia della pubblica udienza se interessati) (credo che ormai non si possano più integrare memorie che dicano altro rispetto a quanto già indicato in ricorso) inserendo il trafiletto che dice che trattasi di copia conforme all'originale consegnato all'Agenzia; :Wink: 
3) invece il contribuente dovrebbe versare (se vuole) 1/4 delle sanzioni per "bloccarle" entro il termine dei 60 giorni dalla notifica dell'atto e poi deve attendere che arrivi da pagare, con cartella esattoriale, 1/2 o 1/3 delle maggiori imposte irrogate dall'Agenzia. :Big Grin:  
E poi attendo .......  :Cool:  
Dimentico o sbaglio qualcosa?? 
Grazie mille

----------


## danilo sciuto

> In un caso tipo questo il comportamento che dovrei tenere è il seguente:
> 1) deposito il ricorso all'Agenzia delle Entrate, entro 60 giorni dalla notifica, l'originale del ricorso (senza allegati) con una marca da 14,62 ogni 4 facciate (la storia delle 100 righe nessuno più la controlla) più una per la delega;

  All'ufficio non interessa che ci sia la marca da bollo per la delega; questa marca la puoi apporre sulla copia depositata in Commissione per la costituzione in giudizio.   

> 2) entro 30 giorni dal deposito mi costituisco in giudizio depositando copia del ricorso in CTP con una marca da bollo (credo) e (forse) con nota di deposito (magari già inserendo la storia della pubblica udienza se interessati) (credo che ormai non si possano più integrare memorie che dicano altro rispetto a quanto già indicato in ricorso) inserendo il trafiletto che dice che trattasi di copia conforme all'originale consegnato all'Agenzia;

  la costituzione avvine depositando copia del ricorso in CTP senza marca da bollo (visto che le hai messe nella copia notificata all'ufficio), oppure con una marca per la delega (se non l'hai messa nel ricorso notificato all'Ufficio) e necessariamente con nota di deposito; la richiesta di pubblica udienza deve essere inserita nel ricorso originale notificato all'Ufficio, altrimenti devi presentarla separatamente (al riguardo trovi una discussione proprio in questo stesso argomento del forum); fino a 20 gg liberi prima dell'udienza, puoi integrare tutte le memorie che vuoi, anche se dicono altro rispetto a quanto già indicato in ricorso      

> 3) invece il contribuente dovrebbe versare (se vuole) 1/4 delle sanzioni per "bloccarle" entro il termine dei 60 giorni dalla notifica dell'atto e poi deve attendere che arrivi da pagare, con cartella esattoriale, 1/2 o 1/3 delle maggiori imposte irrogate dall'Agenzia.

  Esatto. Per evitare questo potresti chiedere la sospensione dell'atto contestualmente al ricorso. 
ciao

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

Mi permetto di dare un consiglio nel mio piccolo.
Onde evitare il solito problema, dove vanno le marche da bollo, appurato che vanno sul ricorso che si notifica all'Ade, fate una focopia dell'atto dopo aver apposto le marche, così siam tutti sicuri:1) che l'imposta di bollo è stata assolta, 2) della conformità dell'atto!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi permetto di dare un consiglio nel mio piccolo.
> Onde evitare il solito problema, dove vanno le marche da bollo, appurato che vanno sul ricorso che si notifica all'Ade, fate una focopia dell'atto dopo aver apposto le marche, così siam tutti sicuri:1) che l'imposta di bollo è stata assolta, 2) della conformità dell'atto!

  Una volta io facevo così.
Poi mi hanno detto che non adnava bene, sorridendomi come si fa con un pivello, e quindi ho deciso di non fare più le fotocopie.
Da'ltroinde, se produci la fotocopia in sede di costituzione, a che serve la dichiarazione di conformità ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## leonardopascucci

> Una volta io facevo così.
> Poi mi hanno detto che non adnava bene, sorridendomi come si fa con un pivello, e quindi ho deciso di non fare più le fotocopie.
> Da'ltroinde, se produci la fotocopia in sede di costituzione, a che serve la dichiarazione di conformità ?

  Sono d'accordo. Però a Napoli, la CTP pretende la copia del foglio del ricorso notificato all'ADE dove sono impresse le marche da bollo. 
E io, per quieto vivere......

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Sono d'accordo. Però a Napoli, la CTP pretende la copia del foglio del ricorso notificato all'ADE dove sono impresse le marche da bollo. 
> E io, per quieto vivere......

  
E' come chiedere, quando si autocertifica qualcosa, il documento che la attesti !!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

> E' come chiedere, quando si autocertifica qualcosa, il documento che la attesti !!!

  Cavoli, nemmeno su questo si è daccordo in Italia, fortunatamente sin ora dove ho lavorato, sia al nord che al sud, così è sempre andata bene...  :Smile:

----------


## kennedy08

> Esatto. Per evitare questo potresti chiedere la sospensione dell'atto contestualmente al ricorso. 
> ciao

  Si ma se non e' stata emessa la cartella esattoriale la Commissione ritiene il ricorso per la sospensione dell'atto inammissibile....per cui bisogna aspettare per forza la cartella e con atto separato chiedere la sospensione...
a me e' successo questo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Si ma se non e' stata emessa la cartella esattoriale la Commissione ritiene il ricorso per la sospensione dell'atto inammissibile....per cui bisogna aspettare per forza la cartella e con atto separato chiedere la sospensione...
> a me e' successo questo.

  
Ma, visti i tempi con cui vengono fissate e udienze, succede che la cartella arrivi prima della fissazine di udienza, per cui in quel caso basterà solo chiedere la sollecita fissazione !  :Wink:

----------


## mikisan1@virgilio.it

In base a quale norma di legge è dovuta la marca da bollo per la delega presentata contestualmente al ricorso di cui fa parte integrante ?
MIKI

----------

